# mk3 golf bolt pattern?



## Danku (May 1, 2006)

can anyone confirm the bolt pattern for mk3 golf?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk3 golf bolt pattern? (Danku)*

4cyl engines.
4x100, 57.1 center bore/hub.
VR6 
5x100, 57.1 center bore/hub.


----------



## Danku (May 1, 2006)

thanks!


----------

